# Domain aufschalten.



## d1ng0d0gt0r (22. April 2007)

Moin,

Ich habe eine Domain bei 1und1 und einen Rootserver mit der IP ka: 88.88.88.88.
Mein Homeverzeichnis des Apache webservers ist /var/www. Meine Homepage befindet sich im verzeichnis /var/www/test/beispiel.

Nun möchte ich die Domain (http://test.de) aufschalten und stelle bei 1und1 als http-weiterleitung folgendes ein: http://88.88.88.88/test/beispiel

Wenn ich nun auf http://test.de gehe wird in der Adresszeile des Browsers das angezeigt: http://88.88.88.88/test/beispiel

wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise auf http://test.de/board gehe, soll auch http://test.de/board angezeigt werden und nicht: http://88.88.88.88/test/beispiel/board

Im Prinziep möchte ich nur das http://88.88.88.88/test/beispiel komplett durch http://test.de ersetzt wird.
Verstanden xDD Also wer kann mir da helfen

Danke schonmal


----------



## sexmagic (22. April 2007)

Hat der Root Server denn ein Control Panel dabei?


Wenn du Confixx mit dabei hast müsstest du als erstes einen Kunden anlegen und bei diesem Kunden müsstest du dann unter Domains die Domain auf dem Server anlegen und diesem die IP zuweisen.


----------



## threadi (22. April 2007)

Bei 1und1 müsstest du den DNS-Eintrag der Domain bearbeiten und dort die IP des Servers eintragen. Beim Server kommt es drauf an ob du eine grafische Verwaltung hast (Confixx, Plesk oder Webmin). Wenn ja müsstest du in dieser die Domain so eintragen, dass sie im richtigen Kundenverzeichnis landet. Wenn nein müsstest du den Apache-Server manuell konfigurieren. Dazu müsstest du die httpd.conf oder vhost.conf so bearbeiten, dass in dem Abschnitt in dem per DocumentRoot auf "/var/www/" verwiesen wird die Domain als "ServerAlias test.de" ergänzen. Das bringt aber wie gesagt nichts wenn du eine grafische Verwaltung zum Rootserver dazu hast.


----------



## worstcase (2. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch mal behaupten es liegt an der Konfiguration der Vhosts in der http.conf oder vhost.conf je nachdem wie der Apache auf der Maschine von 1und1 konfiguriert ist. Über die Vhost kannst du mehrere htdocs Verzeichnisse ereichbar schalten.

z.B
/www/htdocs/interna unter interna.testdomain.de
/www/htdocs/internet unter http://www.testdoamin.de
/www./htdocs/gedoens unter gedoens.testdoamin.de

Gruß
Thorsten Singer
http://www.it-essential.de


----------

